# Healthy Chocolate!



## choc_diet (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone know about healthy chocolate?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Chocolate is healthy as long as you don't buy the low cocoa/high sugar ones.

Just make sure you choose one with at least 70% cocoa... & don't have a full bar in one go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Boots do healthy choco, quite expensive but its good stuff. also diabetics choco is good. All low carb and sold in boots, also you can try Atkins bars they are dam tasty.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i prefer drifters or lions!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> i prefer drifters or lions!!


Lee is Wet and Wild still open?

Next time you go (I know you *will* go at some point, it's the law if you live ooooooooop north :becky take some frozen lion bars izza:, and release them down the slides (not in the wrapper obviously...)

Then grab one from the swimming pool, shout "Roar" and take a bite.

PMSL


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lmao

ill wait till im bulked up... and then i can also run round the pool carrying a box of sugar puffs shouting honeeeeee lol


----------



## xprincessjlo (Oct 9, 2008)

pmsl!!! the frozen lion bar idea sounds piss funny!! thats definatly a youtube moment!lol i would have my cam phone ready haha. and chocdiet why not get some green & blacks 80% cocoa chocolate freeze it then have a couple of pieces wen u want some chocolate.cause its so high in cocoa n its frozen its more satisfyin than scoffin a big bar of choc x


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tall - you watched Caddyshack again the other night didn't ya.....

Hotel Chocolate - dark choc with chilli - gorgeous!!!


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Try getting some cocoa nibs, they are supposed to be a good chocolate alternative


----------



## HealthyLiving8 (Sep 1, 2008)

it is believed that dark chocolate is good for your heart because it is rich with antioxidants


----------



## mikeperryfitness (Nov 6, 2008)

These are the best I have found to recommend / sell to my clients

Cote d'Or 86% Dark chocolate, Yummy

*Slimmer's Chocolate *is an ideal healthy weight loss supplement

The chocolate squares 90% of an excellent dark chocolate without added sugar, produced by a great French chocolatier. It also contains fat burners.

If you would like to know where to get these from give me a nudge and I'll send you the site.


----------

